# "Taller-Than-Wide Sign" of Thyroid Malignancy: Comparison Between Ultrasound and CT



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

"Taller-Than-Wide Sign" of Thyroid Malignancy: Comparison Between Ultrasound and CT

http://www.ajronline.org/cgi/content/abstract/194/5/W420


----------

